
Why Paid P2P Might Be Dead - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/11/08/paid-p2p/
======
darkxanthos
I didn't know it was ever really mainstream. I must've missed that one while
torrenting for free.

------
paul9290
Not much of need now that Hollywood has embraced the Internet. Sure you can't
get new movies on Hulu and such, but almost everything else..which satisfies
me and seems millions of other US citizens.

